# When will this baby come???



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

I am not that overdue, but i am tired and waiting... i was due on Sept. 30 and have been dilated to 3 centimeters and effaced at 80% for two weeks... i know that they all tell you it doesnt really mean much, but i still had my hopes up. My son was two weeks overdue (just about) and i was induced with him because of an umbearable rash ~PUPPS ~ I just couldnt take it anymore....
This time i dont have a rash, but my stretch marks are many and they itch so much sometimes i feel like im going to lose my mind... though still not as bad as the rash i had before......
Im having a terrible time sleeping and feel huge, though im no where near as big as i was with my ds....
I dont know, im just anxious and getting a little worried, i really want to go into labor on my own this time as when i was induced with cytotech, my body just didnt seem ready.... my contractions were not very effective (eventually they got me there) and towards the end of the birth, i wasnt feeling contractions anymore and was pushing without them.....
Im just so afraid this baby is never going to come on its own... next wed i have a ultrasound and non stress test scheduled and as long as everything looks ok, i hope to have the strength to keep waiting.....

so tired...

thanks for listening.....


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I've been there angela&avery (ds was almost 3wks overdue). I can empathsize!!!








Sending you happy (SHORT) labor vibes and wishes for a healthy babe!!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

I am in the very same situation (as you know!), except I'm not itching. I feel the very same way. Are you getting asked yet about inducing by friends and family? I know they don't know better, but I feel like they don't trust that my body will do what it's supposed to do, and then I start wondering if that ever happens...after being here for so long though, and talking to other women here i know that my body will do this and that it will happen. I really, really hope it's soon though. I am so ready. I have been experiencing prelabor for 3 weeks now and it is getting so, so, so old.

And I know that nothing will happen until my body is ready, she is ready, etc. But if my body is not ready, then why has it been acting like it's ready for 3 weeks? Why is she so low? Why is my cervix so ready? Why do I keep contracting but they don't turn into anything "real"? I know that my body is working slowly to get ready, and that 3 cm is progress, and 80% effaced (just like you!) is progress, but I don't care anymore--if it doesn't put a baby in my arms, then I just wish it would stop.

Sorry to whine so much. I made lunch plans for today and for monday to keep myself distracted. Hopefully I'll at least get to cancel the one for Monday.

I hope I didn't hijack your thread...


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

dont worry about hijacking my thread....lol..... we are in this together......


----------



## ljpmom (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey, hang in there. I can say that put I don't honestly know how you feel. My DS was born on his actual due date, of course when I was least expecting him, LOL. My stretch marks when he was born were so itchy, red and raised it was horrible, we just kept trying different lotions.

The trick that worked for me was I used the breast pump for about 5-10 minutes on each side the night before he was born, I didn't think it worked but I went into labor about three hours later.

Interesting about not really feeling or having contractions at the end of pushing, I had no interventions, I gave birth at a birthing center, and I felt the same way. There was no intensity I felt like I was just pushing whenever I could or had the energy to do so. I pushed for four hours so I am not sure if that had something to do with it? How long did you push? I am curious let me know if this happens again with this baby.

Good Luck and just know the baby will come when it is ready, easy for me to say, huh.

Megan

SAHM to
Landon 10-23-02


----------



## Axis (Jun 20, 2002)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} oh and patience









Your baby *knows* when it will be the *right* time to be born. Trust your body and baby and it will happen when the time is right.

It isn't always the answer you want and I remember keeping this mantra on my fridge when I was getting anxious. I was SOOOO uncomfortable those last couple of weeks!!!

Hang in there and peaceful birthing.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

actually, i only pushed for 1 hour, though it felt like much longer... my midwife had said, wow i thought it was going to take much longer for this baby to come... and she told me i was a really good pusher... seeing how he was sunny side up, and i was on the darn bed semi reclined, i think we did really well..... i really want to at least be able to squat or something this time.... im hoping for a waterbirth this time, i wanted one with my son, but he had meconium...the later i get the more i worry that this baby will have meconium too.....


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

just kinda updating..... nothing new.. more cramping last night.... no clear mucuous as Hilary described.... drinking some bad tasting Raspberry Tea hoping to get things going....... have a little gas, not sure if that means anything....







.... a tad bit of cramping but nothing important this morning....







: ...

i would love for this baby to come...... im so tired today after being up for an hour or so in the middle of the night last night with cramps... my poor ds, im so cranky today.. we are going to have a chill out day today.. watch some noggin, cuddle have a nap together.. we need it....


----------

